# SEO: Domainwechsel -> Duplicate Content?



## lay-z-cow (27. November 2007)

Hi,

ich bin vor kurzem mit einem Homepage-Projekt von einer Domain auf eine andere gewechselt.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass die neue HP nirgends in Google aufgeführt wird, obwohl ich z.B. bei den Google Webmaster Tools eine Sitemap.xml gespeichert habe. die auch von Google erfolgreich ausgelesen wird.

Woran kann das liegen?
Der Inhalt war zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf beiden Domains gleichzeitig verfügbar, kann es trotzdem als Duplicate Content gewertet werden?

Ich wollte jetzt eine .htaccess-Weiterleitung mit der Flag "Permanently Moved" auf der alten Domain einrichten (um sie auf die neue URL umzuleiten) oder sie evtl komplett aus dem Google-Index rauswerfen lassen?

Hat jemand eine Idee? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


Gruß

.:lay-z-cow..


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2007)

Ist die alte Domain denn noch zugänglich? Denn solltest du eine Weiterleitung auf die neue Adresse machen. Dies kannst du beispielsweise mit den Apache-Modulen „mod_alias“ oder „mod_rewrite“ machen.


----------



## lay-z-cow (27. November 2007)

Hi,

ja das meinte ich mit .htaccess Weiterleitung "Permanently Moved" - also HTTP Response 301... war wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt..


Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------

